# Well, most of fish died.



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

Everyone is fine one day and the next day almost all of them are dead. Such a bummed seeing my 6 in. Venustus dead, he was my favourite. They're all in there now, I don't even know what to do at this point. I guess just start new?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Fish don't instantly drop dead. Before you start new I suggest you figure out what killed your fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jd lover said:


> Fish don't instantly drop dead. Before you start new I suggest you figure out what killed your fish.


Good idea...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. What are the test results for pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? Did anything change between yesterday and today? You would be surprised at how often even experienced fishkeepers forget to add the dechlorinator and wipe out a tank.


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

I'll test my PH tonight. No ammonia, no nitrite and a very low level of nitrate, 10 ppm. I have five survivors, going on like nothing happened, so I'm thinking something must have gotten in on the food. Maybe me or my little girl had something on our hands that got on the food and the fish that ate died; only thing I can think. She was so devastated her little blue demasoni died. But really, finding my nine inch Venustus belly up was so crappy, good night sweet prince.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

ryanfl said:


> I'll test my PH tonight. No ammonia, no nitrite and a very low level of nitrate, 10 ppm. I have five survivors, going on like nothing happened, so I'm thinking something must have gotten in on the food. Maybe me or my little girl had something on our hands that got on the food and the fish that ate died; only thing I can think. She was so devastated her little blue demasoni died. But really, finding my nine inch Venustus belly up was so crappy, good night sweet prince.


Sorry for your loss, I really like Venustus - they are so beautiful.


----------



## kwajr (Nov 1, 2011)

Was it a 6in are a 9 inch you said both in diff posts


----------

